# beginner turner



## spacebrandon (Nov 26, 2009)

i have a few qustions that have been unanswered in the videos the I have seen here they are:
  Should I use a wax or cream/liquid polish?
 Do I need a sanding sealer?
What is best for the beginner wood or acryilc


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 26, 2009)

It's good to see you asking questions before you spend a bunch of money on things you don't need, this way you can spend it on what you do need. Sanding sealer, no you don't need it. You may want to use a plastic polish after a CA finish don't buy EEE cream you don't need it. It is easier to make acrylic pens because you don't have to finish them just wet sand with micro mesh and if you want a little plastic polish. 
 Have you tried to do a CA finish?  If you haven't practice on pieces of wood instead of a pen you will cry less that way. If you have any other questions don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## CSue (Nov 26, 2009)

If your turning wood for pens, there are a number of different finishes you can use.  I would suggest, if your really NEW to this, to go get a bunch of dowels about 3/4" or 5/8" from a harware store.  You can cut them in 6" pieces and turn them and practice a CA finish if that is what you want to use.  Thats what I did before I used any "serious wood." 

There is a local chapter of IAP in Florida.  You might want to contact dennisg for info.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Nov 26, 2009)

As for beginner woods and/or acrylics, zebrawood, bloodwood, pear, maple, walnut all turn well. They are also great for practicing finishes.


----------



## spacebrandon (Nov 27, 2009)

Can I get CA finish at psi


----------



## spacebrandon (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm getting a lathe for christmas and I want to know what I get before I spend 300+ on all of the things that you need also what about hut ppp wax can I use that


----------



## hunter-27 (Nov 27, 2009)

Shop the vendors here on IAP, better product and usually better prices.  CA finish is not a product.  It is ca glue(super glue) applied to form a finish.  Search the forum for these keywords and you will fins more info than you can read.  Welcome to a world of INSANITY.


----------



## PaulSF (Nov 27, 2009)

The only issue with trying acrylics first is that you really need to keep your tools sharp, and you may actually have to stop in the midst of turning a pen to re-sharpen.  Other than that, you get great results very quickly and easily.  Just remember after sanding with the lathe turning, sand "along the grain," meaning lengthwise along the blanks, to remove any sanding rings.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 27, 2009)

I will use Hut Crystal coat as a final polish on Acrylics. And even with that it is not necessary, I use it mainly because I have it. Otherwise the liquid polishes are not needed.
For wood you do need to seal the grain in some manner. the two ways I do it is either with a CA Slurry (explained below) or with the sealer that comes with Enduro.

Discription of a CA Slurry. Basically it is creating a paste of sawdust and Super Glue that fills all the pours and grain of the wood. this is basically doing the same thing as sanding sealer does. I do this by using 220 grit snadpaper withthe blank tunring on the lathe at low speed. as the sawdust gathers on the sandpaper I  apply CA glue to the blank. this makes a real mess of the blank which when dry is sanded back to smooth with a fresh piece of 220 grit paper.
I suggest starting with wood. Acrylics when they are good are very good, but when they are bad can be a real challenge. Without some successful experiences under your belt you might think the problem is with you rather than the material.


----------



## spacebrandon (Nov 27, 2009)

can some one tell me everything i need to start turing  tell me the egact thing like name of brand and the type


----------



## hunter-27 (Nov 27, 2009)

That is nearly an impossiible thing to do in a post.  Would be best for you to search the forum and get the answers.


----------



## tseger (Nov 27, 2009)

Brandon, check your inbox, i sent you a pm


----------



## JBCustomPens (Nov 27, 2009)

Here's a great article for you. Its in the library. This should help.

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2009/Getting_started_in_penturning.pdf


----------

